# Makita kang muli



## Roshini

What does 'makita kang muli' mean? How do we use it in a sentence?


----------



## MarcB

Hi Roshini,
Lahat ay gagawin makita kang muli I will do everything to see you again
See lyrics:
http://lyrics.rebelpixel.com/2005/11/makita-kang-muli/

My try:
Every moment of my entire life,
your love I bear,
wherever I am carried by the wind,
my view will never change,
our promise to the Almighty,
as long as we live.
Perhaps natives can add more.


----------



## SofiaB

not bad translation of the song. title is a free trans, rest is very literal.
gagawin lit = grab snatch.


----------



## Roshini

So basically, makita kang muli means : see you again ?
If I were to say, 'when will I see you again?' - Kailan ko makita kang muli?
Is that correct?


----------



## raspberry_tea

Roshini said:
			
		

> So basically, makita kang muli means : see you again ?
> If I were to say, 'when will I see you again?' - Kailan ko makita kang muli?
> Is that correct?


 
Kailan kita muling makikita?

or you can say

Kailan tayo muling magkikita? (Although this one literally means, when will we see each other again, I think it carries the same meaning)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roshini

Kailan tayo muling magkikita?

For this sentence, why do we use 'magkikita' and not just simply 'makita'?
Is there such a word as 'magkita'?

Oh ya, and I would like to know whether my sentence : 'Kailan ko makita kang muli?' is correct or not? Thanks


----------



## raspberry_tea

Magkita is used to mean to meet: Magkita tayo bukas. Let's meet tomorrow.

Makita is in this case an infinitive.

Magkikita is in the future tense.

"Kailan ko makita kang muli" is incorrect. You have to use kita.


----------



## Roshini

Is 'Kailan ko *makikita* kang muli' correct? When do we use makikita ? Thanks in advance,


----------



## Lancel0t

In this sentence, it definitely shows that your the first person, the correct way of saying that would be: "Kailan kita muling makikita" which sounds very natural. Makikita is in the future tense...

root word = kita = to see
present = nakikita
past = nakita
future = makikita

ex...
present..
Nakikita ko na wala kang ginagawa. - I can see that your not doing anything

past..
Nakita kita kanina sa palengke. - I saw awhile ago in the market.

future..
Kailan ko kaya makikita na magbabago ang ating gobyerno. When will I see a change in our government..


hope it helps.. corrections are highly appreciated.


----------



## Roshini

Sige, salamat po. Excellent explanation!!!


----------



## misdirection

MarcB said:
			
		

> Hi Roshini,
> Lahat ay gagawin makita kang muli I will do everything to see you again
> See lyrics:
> 
> My try:
> Every moment of my entire life,
> your love I bear,
> wherever I am carried by the wind,
> my view will never change,
> our promise to the Almighty,
> as long as we live.
> Perhaps natives can add more.


 


*Makita kang muli *_by SugarFree_


1) Bawat sandali ng aking buhay
2) Pagmamahal mo ang aking taglay
3) San man mapadpad ng hangin
4) Hindi magbabago aking pagtingin
xxxxxxxxx

English translation: 

*To see you again*

1) Every moment of my whole life,
2) your love i bring with me.
3) Wherever the wind carry me,
4) My deep affection will not change.


----------

